# weird questions



## water_boy173 (Nov 20, 2005)

i was just wonder that if 2 super red belly piranha spawn in a tank are the offspring considered just normal red bellies?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

waterboy173 said:


> i was just wonder that if 2 super red belly piranha spawn in a tank are the offspring considered just normal red bellies?


They would be considered F1 offspring of the brasil fish nattereri, most consder the nattereri from brasil supers, this would be different from the tank breed nattereri purchased from the store, most of these are many generations breed away from the wild...


----------



## water_boy173 (Nov 20, 2005)

ic thanx


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Forgot to add, I would bet if this occured the red color would defenitely not be as vibrant as wild fish actually collected from waters of south america.....


----------



## water_boy173 (Nov 20, 2005)

o whats F1 mean?


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

my guess would be first generation or generation 1


----------

